# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Nese...

## Watt

Eshte loje
Shkruni qysh te doni vec fjalia te filloje me *nese*

Filloj une i pari

Nese nuk ke provuar ate qe eshte e ndaluar nuk mund te thuash qe ke jutuar

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Watt

Nese falim nuk don te thote qe kemi harru

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## _MALSORI_

nese do peshtysh perpjete , ne fytyre do te te bjere..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RiGerta

Nese edhe ajrin qe thithim duhet ta kthejme perseri kjo don te thote qe asgje nuk eshte e jona ne kete jete.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## thirsty

> nese do peshtysh perpjete , ne fytyre do te te bjere..


varet nga kendi  :perqeshje: 

===============
nese bie shi, do te lagesh  /smart

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## tetovarja87

Nese per Boten je asgje,sa krejt BOTA je per DikË

----------


## Etna Etna

Nese ti shendoshesh.....te gjithe mendojne se je shtatzane

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017),Ina Ina (25-09-2013)

----------


## thirsty

nese rrezohesh, lendohesh, apo jo?
po kur cohesh, perse nuk sherohesh?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## thirsty

:xx:

----------


## tetovarja87

Nese me theret vdekja,
avjen edhe ti me mua,
a do me thuash edhe ne boten tjeter vetem ty te dua,
a do jesh i imi edhe nese vdes,
thuama me gjith zemer: DO VI BESA BESE...

----------


## Nete

Nese nuk e ke shijuar te hidhuren,te embles nuk ia di vleren!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017),Ina Ina (25-09-2013)

----------


## thirsty



----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Diella1

If ifs and ands were pots and pans, there'd be no need for tinkers.....

----------


## Etna Etna

Nese halla do kishte "gjera " do quhej xhaxha....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Watt

Nese do respekt
respektoj te tjeret

----------


## Shkenca

nese nuk ke guximin te ndalosh se shikuari nga bregu, asnjehere nuk mund ta kalosh oqeanin...

----------

Ina Ina (25-09-2013)

----------


## Elonesaa

*Nese  e  do...duhet   luftuar  qe  ta  arrish....*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Shkenca

Nese ke humbur nje betej, nuk dmth qe humbe tere luften...

----------

Ina Ina (25-09-2013)

----------


## Lexuesi_

Nese meson nga gabimet e te tjereve mund te mos gabosh vet.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## hot_prinz

> Nese halla do kishte "gjera " do quhej xhaxha....


Mendon pantollat?  :rrotullo syte:

----------

